# The Kee Manor Haunt has returned!



## JoeWrang (3 mo ago)

*So I haven't done this for a few years, what with the virus concerns, my Kids off to college, etc.
But this was the year for our return. I was pleasantly surprised at how much stuff I still had waiting in my attic. 
After a few repairs we were ready to go for Kee Manor 2022.
Here are some pics*























*These are my Totem Poles. Unbelievable that they are still in tact after about 15 years of use*.
















*Yes, I did remove the "Lead With Love" sign from my Church before Halloween*.









* Singing Pumpkins on the top deck with the Frank N. Stein's on the bottom *









*I don't think I got a pic of my fence gate, but this is one of two heads marking the entrance.










Skelly Hot-Tub! 











Even the Dogs got dressed up! Uhmm....Doughnuts.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those columns are really cool. Did you make the fencing?


----------



## JoeWrang (3 mo ago)

Yes from a few years back. Made with PVC and finials cut from thick foam paper.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for coming out of the Halloween Closet to share your talents. Love the pumpkins and skelly hot tub! How embarassed were the dogs?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well you haven't lost your touch, well done


----------



## JoeWrang (3 mo ago)

SCEYEDOC said:


> ….How embarassed were the dogs?


LOL Those dogs have no shame! They had a great time. We tied them up to the tree so they wouldn’t chase any kidos.
Although the big guy got loose and ran through the neighborhood. So we had a slight interruption in the festivities while I went to round him up.


----------



## JoeWrang (3 mo ago)

This isn't really from my Haunt but I wanted to share this picture that my daughter sent me.
She just graduated from nursing school last year and is renting a house in Atlanta, living alone for the first time. 
Although working the night shift at a children's hospital on Halloween she did take time to carve this pumpkin.
I thought it was great. 
She told me she really misses doing Halloween so we'll have to do something together next year!


----------

